# Dish Wants $300 to upgrade??



## cfleek (Apr 5, 2009)

I called dish today and was told it would be $300 to upgrade to a hopper and a single joey?? Are they smoking crack? I work for a living. I might as well cancel my account and maybe come back in three months and get it for free.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You will need hold out for 2 years to become a stranger for the company. 

Some ppl should pay just for one h2k $400.:eek2: - full price.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

That's better than what some peeps paid to upgrade to D* Hr-34, aka HMC, which was $399.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You will need hold out for 2 years to become a stranger for the company.
> 
> Some ppl should pay just one h2k for $400.:eek2: - full price.


Nope, with Dish 3 months gets you the new customer deal.

As with Direct's HR34 pricing, the Dish Hopper/Joey upgrade pricing is all over the board. Price mostly seems to be determined by the Magic 8 Ball!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It depends on the reason... IF they are quoting him $300 because he has paid late in the past then that wouldn't improve by him canceling and coming back later since they would still have a record of that payment history.

IF it is because he has recently upgraded something and is not eligible at this time for a free/reduced rate upgrade... then in order to cancel he would have a termination fee that likely would exceed what he would have to pay now for the $300 upgrade.

It depends.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> Nope, with Dish *3 months* gets you the new customer deal.
> ... Price mostly seems to be determined by the Magic 8 Ball!


Really ? I'm doubt it's just 3 months. Too short, counting how the company taking money for each small feature/movement ...


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

In my experience, this is how they figure upgrade/new connect fees: Pie chart with numbers on it, about 20' diameter. Decapitate a chicken, watch it run around a bit, the number it falls dead on is your price. Analogy courtesy of South Park, but in this case, I think, accurate.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Really ? I'm doubt it's just 3 months. Too short, counting how the company taking money for each small feature/movement ...


Yep, it is 3 months and that came from the DIRT team members. Seems odd to me too, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

lparsons21 said:


> Nope, with Dish 3 months gets you the new customer deal.
> 
> As with Direct's HR34 pricing, the Dish Hopper/Joey upgrade pricing is all over the board. Price mostly seems to be determined by the Magic 8 Ball!


3 months is the minimum. It can be longer though, especially depending on how gracefully you left the company as well 

If you leave and theres still unpaid fees or something you can expect those 3 months to be extended to when ever those fees get paid + the three months.

And no theres no such thing as the 8ball, it depends on the customers history. It just seems random because theres so many of you on sites showing different results but never thought to think some people relaying there info online arent ideal customers ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Yep, it is 3 months and that came from the DIRT team members. Seems odd to me too, but that's the way it is.


But it is three months (or more depending on how one left) _WITHOUT_ DISH service.

Expecting a second new customer deal three months after signing up is too optimistic. I would not expect one until at least the second year (closer to the 18 month mark) and I would expect it to restart the clock as far as commitment and early termination fees.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

When i worked at Dish ive seen lots of people try the quit and come back 3 months later thing. It was pretty rare that they could qualify for "formers" (term we used to identify a customer who qualified for the new cust deal again) on the 3 month mark even if they left in good graces. It happens, im not going to pretend like its not a possibility but honestly I personally wouldnt attempt it. Even if everything works out your still stuck 3 months with OTA and netflix, and if you go to some Cable company in the mean time you still gotta pay install and an ETF which probably would be around what Dish is asking for. Thats just looking at it optimistically.

What if you go back and you just get your old account restarted and dont qualify for anything at all? It certainly is a possibility.


----------



## cfleek (Apr 5, 2009)

Just in case anyone is wondering, customer history is clean. I've had Dish in this house for seven years. We had it at another house for about three years. So really, we've been long long time customers. Have had minimal problems, mainly with the FOX station. But really, I think I've paid for my VIP722 already. 

The gal I spoke to, who was very pleasant said that I didn't need to upgrade because we only has two tv's. Once I explained why I wanted to upgrade, she agreed there wasn't any other plan that would give me the same features the the new setup would.

So yes, leaving and coming back is not the best answer, but there has to be an answer and I'm hoping that someone here will have it.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

If your not getting the discount then theres something on your account that means you dont qualify for it. Which means your account history isnt as clean as you think it is


----------



## cfleek (Apr 5, 2009)

Inkosaurus said:


> If your not getting the discount then theres something on your account that means you dont qualify for it. Which means your account history isnt as clean as you think it is


Anyway to find out?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Have to wait for cfeek to post more info. Also, if he/she is under contract, it may cost close to $300 to leave.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

cfleek said:


> Anyway to find out?


It varies. When i worked for Dish and i did upgrades for customers and one just happened to not qualify for the works the program wouldnt say why. It would just say no dice. Sometimes you can go digging through the billing ledger to see if there might be something there, like something as simple as a late fee with in the last few months. Or check to see if there had been any upgrades with in the last rolling year.
Could possibly be what customer tier your on. Who knows.

Call or chat with Dish and go through every inch of your account if you have the time for it. Wont change much though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cfleek said:


> I called dish today and was told it would be $300 to upgrade to a hopper and a single joey?? Are they smoking crack? I work for a living. I might as well cancel my account and maybe come back in three months and get it for free.


 Contact one of the DIRT members here. They might be able to fix you up.


----------



## Redbullsnation (Apr 16, 2012)

hmm..I guess I won't be upgrading to the Hopper/Joey anytime soon if dats the case...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

cfleek said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering, customer history is clean. I've had Dish in this house for seven years. We had it at another house for about three years. So really, we've been long long time customers. Have had minimal problems, mainly with the FOX station. But really, I think I've paid for my VIP722 already.
> 
> The gal I spoke to, who was very pleasant said that I didn't need to upgrade because we only has two tv's. Once I explained why I wanted to upgrade, she agreed there wasn't any other plan that would give me the same features the the new setup would.
> 
> So yes, leaving and coming back is not the best answer, but there has to be an answer and I'm hoping that someone here will have it.


I have the best luck calling DISH and once they quote me an outrageous price I asked to be transferred to their Loyalty Dept. and they have always came through.Good Luck!

Here lately I have had no problems adding 211ks for free, with the first CSR,getting my second one installed in less than a month,this Sunday,I have the Service Plan,so I know it should be $15..


----------



## brewer2930 (Aug 30, 2008)

cfleek said:


> I called dish today and was told it would be $300 to upgrade to a hopper and a single joey?? Are they smoking crack? I work for a living. I might as well cancel my account and maybe come back in three months and get it for free.


Called last week and they quoted me $449


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Once was enough. Three times is pushing it.


----------

